# I want to try a Sony. What to rent? RX1r, A7, or A7r?



## Botts (Feb 21, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I have always shot Canon and love my 6D, but I would love to try one of the Sony FF cameras.

I'm booking a trip to Walt Disney World right now, and it's one of my favorite places to shoot. I rent from LensRentals a lot, and was deciding what to rent.

Options I'm considering are the:

Sony RX1r
Sony A7r
Sony A7

Lenses I was thinking of renting are:

Zeiss 35mm f/2.8 ZA
Zeiss 24-70mm f/4 ZA

Normally I'm completely happy shooting in the Disney parks with just my 6D, 35mm, and 70-200mm. As such, I'm thinking the RX1r may be the best fit with it's fast 35mm. However, I worry that I'll miss having a viewfinder, and that the newer A7's may have a more evolved UI.

So Sony using guys, what would you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Grumbaki (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know the rental price but considreing this is a temporary sent up I'd say go nuts with a7r and Zeiss 55


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 21, 2014)

Botts said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have always shot Canon and love my 6D, but I would love to try one of the Sony FF cameras.
> 
> ...


For me a crowded place like Walt Disney World requires a camera/lens combo that allows me not to miss any shots due to FOV limitations and possibly some images shot 'over the crowd' angles ... and having used Sony a7 during my recent vacation, I can say that it really fits the bill as a compact size camera with accurate and fast auto focus, which can be easily used even with one hand over the crowd and still be able to see the composition of the shot with its tilt/flip screen. 

If I were you I'd rent the Sony a7+ZEISS 24-70 f/4 OSS lens. 
Below is an image of how I carry my Sony a7+24-70 f/4 OSS lens + 2 additional batteries. 
The bag may look a little big in this image as it was shot with a mobile phone and I was bending a little to keep the phone far enough to auto focus, but the bag is small enough to easily hook up to the belt without causing it lean/fall forward or down.
With this setup, both my hands are free and I'm still having the full frame goodness ready for action.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 21, 2014)

I just saw in your signature, that you have the 40mm f/2.8 & 50 f/1.4 lenses ... I too have those lenses and have tried them on Sony a7 with the metabones adapter ... if you like shooting with those primes lenses you may want to also rent the metabones adapter ... they don't take up a lot of space as you can toss them in each of your pant pockets and still have the option of a prime lens readily available to you without too much hassle.
Just need to be aware that the 50 f/1.4 does not auto focus with the metabones adapter, but you can use the focus peaking feature in a7, which is very fast and accurate. 
The EF 40mm f/2.8 pancake lens autofocuses very nicely with the metabones adapter.


----------

